# Kauf einer Rock Shox reba,Verliert oben links ÖL



## Emre12394 (31. März 2010)

Hallo,

hab letzte woche eine Rock Shox Reba race 2008 Gekauft mit Poplock hebel.  
Ich habe dafür knapp 160 gezahlt wollte ein schnäppchen 
machen, aber das scheint wohl nicht mehr zu sein.

Er hat dies hier geschrieben: 


"Hallo,
möchte euch hier  meine gebrauchte RS Reba Race anbieten,
inklusive Remote-Lockout,  pulverbeschichtet - matt schwarz

funktioniert einwandfrei, wurde ein halbes Jahr  gefahren (ca. 300km)
habe dann auf Steckachse gewechselt und nun  leider keine Verwendung mehr dafür,
wäre trotzdem schade, wenn sie im  Keller vergammeln müßte"


Die Gabel hab ich Dienstag erhalten per Post und aus voller Freude wollte ich die Sofort einbauen UND DANN: 
da wo der poplock Schalter ist und darunter die Schraube, aussenrum verliert die Öl und es scheint das es davor auch so war, also es sind Öl Reste
 mit Staub überzogen noch aussenrum. Und der Käufer will es nicht einsehen das die nicht Einwantfrei ist.
*Was ist mein Gutes recht?*


----------



## Neo22 (31. März 2010)

Vllt. nicht die richtige Rubrik?Aber muss dir recht geben nicht fair gelaufen ,Geld zurück verlangen zur not mit Anwalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (31. März 2010)

Du musst auch mal in Erwägung ziehen, dass beim Verkäufer die Gabel vielleicht dauernd stehend gelagert war, und auf dem Postweg erst ausgelaufen ist.
Es wäre ja nicht die erste Reba, die da undicht ist

Wahrscheinlich war die Gabel noch nie zum Service und RS weigert sich jetzt, Garantieansprüche zu erfüllen.


----------



## Emre12394 (31. März 2010)

Falls ich es hier Falsch geposstet habe, Sorry. Der verweigert es und will nicht mehr reden. SOll ich gleich zur pizei oder erstmal abwarten und es mit ebay klären?

Wo ich ihn die ganze zeit angeschrieben habe unddanch kein bock mehr hatte, hat er noch erwähnt das die 3 Monate stand und an der stelle wo das Öl austritt, da ist die Schraube etwas lose???


----------



## basti138 (31. März 2010)

Käuferschutz?

Welche Schraube? Stell mal ein Bild rein.


----------



## Vincy (31. März 2010)

Vielleicht ist es nur der obere Dichtring.
Zieh mal die Schraube etwas nach und säubere das Ganze. Wenn es dann noch sifft, dann den O-Ring erneuern. Der kostet nicht viel, gibt es evtl auch im Sanitärbereich.

Hier gibt es als pdf-Datei eine Anleitung (Technical Manual)
http://www.sram.com/de/service/rockshox/tech_manuals.php

Die beiden Madenschrauben (Inbus 1,5 und 2,5)lösen. Flootgate-Einsteller und blaue Mitnehmerscheibe ab. Schwarzer Außenring ab. 
Dann kommst du an die Verschlussschraube (24er Nuss, ca 7,5Nm).
Bei älteren Versionen (Bild rechts) brauchst du eine Außensprengringzinge dafür.

Die Polizei kann da nichts machen, da strafrechtlich nicht relevant. ebay macht da leider auch nichts. 
Wenn der Verkäufer im Angebot jegliche Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen hat, dann hast du auch schlechte Karten (da Gebrauchtware und Privatperson)

Er meint bestimmt die ober Verschlussschraube bei der MC-Kartusche.


----------



## basti138 (31. März 2010)

Da gibts nur Rechtsanwalt - Kosten - Warten - Kosten - Warten....:kotz:
Ein Rechtsstreit ist so überflüsig wie ein Kropf

Ein billiger O Ring wäre mir keinen Rechtsstreit wert.
O Ring rein, Fett drauf - passt. (RS Judy Butter würd ich hier nehmen)


----------



## morph027 (31. März 2010)

Bevor das jetzt hier so weiter geht mit Polizei und so...ein Ölaustritt an der MC-Einheit ist nicht unüblich. Dort ist einfach keine sinnvolle Dichtung eingebaut. Hatte jetzt schon 3 Rebas hier, die nach dem Posttransport auch voll Öl waren. Einmal ordentlich abgewischt und beobachtet, ob mehr ausläuft und gut ist. Das ist einfach nicht dafür gemacht, umgedreht zu werden


----------



## Akkuschrauber (1. April 2010)

Emre12394 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab letzte woche eine Rock Shox Reba race 2008 Gekauft mit Poplock hebel.
> Ich habe dafür knapp 160 gezahlt wollte ein schnäppchen
> ...


 


Das sollte einen schon zu denken geben:
Gabel gepulvert(im nachhinein?? ),dann wurde sie auch hergenommen.
Geiz ist halt nicht immer Geil.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## argh (1. April 2010)

Das ist das grundlegende Problem bei Käufen von gebrauchtem Zeug- wenn es funktioniert ist alles wundervoll, wenn es aber nicht funktioniert ist das Gejammere groß. 

Geh doch mal zum örtlichen RockShox-Service-Dealer und lass einen Service machen. 

Aber das Einschalten von Anwalt, Polizei und Konsorten würd ich auf Lücke machen. Gib eine negative Bewertung ab (nachdem du dir sicher bist dass sie richtigrum auch Öl verliert...) und zahl das Lehrgeld.


----------



## saturno (1. April 2010)

Emre12394 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab letzte woche eine Rock Shox Reba race 2008 Gekauft mit Poplock hebel.
> Ich habe dafür knapp 160 gezahlt wollte ein schnäppchen
> ...





das die gabel gepulvert ist hätte dir vorher schon zu denken geben müssen. und die beschreibung einwandfrei ist auslegungssache. für den verkäufer mag das zutreffen für dich nicht, nur was zählt bei einem evtl. rechtsstreit der sich für 160 euro von den kosten her sicher nicht lohnt ausser du hast einen guten rechtschutz. da es aber privatverkauf ist, wirds eh schwierig mit den "garantieansprüchen". aber wie immer bei ebay, zählt für die meisten nur 3-2-1 meins ein schnäppchen gemacht. das schreibst du ja auch selbst. bei den meisten schnäppchenjäger schaltet der verstand aus und es wird gekauft weil billig. dann kommt das gejammere wenn was nicht so sein sollte wie man es erwartet. gebrauchte teile beinhalten oft ein hohes risiko was den zustand betrifft und deshalb sollte man vor abgabe eines gebotes sich erst mal richtig informieren. und dazu hättest du sircherlich hier im forum genügend hilfe bekommen und wärst jetzt nicht der gelackmeierte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morpheus1283 (1. April 2010)

Das Problem wird darin liegen, dem Verkäufer zu wiederlegen, dass die Gabel nicht doch vorher trocken gewesen ist.

Sollte man das feststellen können, hätte man Rechtsansprüche da der Artikel nicht wie beschrieben ist.
Immerhin ist Ebay ein gültiger Kaufvertrag...aber der Nachweis bringt das Problem mit sich.

Einfacher wäre es, wenn der Verkäufer die Gabel erst garnicht verschickt hätte


----------

